# Music about mercy



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Post some of your thoughts about classical music which expresses the concept of mercy. YouTube videos are welcome. There's a catch, though--there must be _no singing or words_ in any music that you suggest.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One that brings mercy to my mind is the third movement of Mahler's 4th symphony. Benjamin Zander commented that it's based on his childhood image of his mother's face, how she laughed through grieving in a relationship with an abusive husband, enduring the death of seven children, and despite hardships, she managed to forgive everything. So at the end, the gates of Heaven open to her. 

Anyway, the music gives me that impression.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can only think of the Beethoven SQ No. 15 "Heiliger Dankgesang", Op. 132. It's more about thankfulness than mercy - but mercy fits the feeling just as well, if you consider it from the viewpoint of a merciful universe.

I love this performance of it. I wish we could have a modern recording withy this level of performance.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm thinking religious composers here but can't pinpoint any particular instrumental piece. Bruckner? Messiaen? & Haydn & Handel were pretty religious as well, not to speak of J.S. Bach, but theirs was an era before atheism and scepticism towards religion took firm hold. The only religious composers (or songwriters) of any reasonable impact around now are the people who compose Hillsong songs, it seems.

...Meredith Monk did THIS album called _Mercy_, but it's mainly vocal...


----------

